# Welcome Fishing Cop 623



## Jim (Feb 21, 2007)

Welcome aboard!
Hope you find it useful and fun! Our membership is small but growing slowly. 

I love the boat! :wink: 


Please check out the contest for active members, and try to get in on the product reviews. There fun and free!

Thanks again,
Jim =D>


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 21, 2007)

Welcome to the board Fishing Cop 623


----------



## MARINE0341 (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi Fishing Cop,
Welcome!


----------



## FISHING COP 623 (Feb 22, 2007)

Thanks guys. I look forward to many posts and information. If I can ever help with anything let me know.


----------

